# Would you trade Andre Miller for...



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If you were the Cavs GM, who would you be willing to trade Andre Miller for?

1. Lamar Odom, 8th pick
2. Baron Davis
3. Damon Stoudamire, Bonzi Wells, Portlands 1st pick
4. 2nd pick (Jay Williams), Marcus Fizer
5. I wouldn't trade Miller
6. Other, I'd have to have more than these guys for Andre Miller


----------



## Pandoodawg (Jun 12, 2002)

well most of you know my stance on trading miller. 

Odom hasn't proven anything in the league other than he does pot and is often injured.

Baron Davis would be nice but why would they want to trade him?

Wells would be nice Portlands pick should be near the end of the first round and Stoudamire never lived up to his first two years in the league.

Fizer Garbage, Jay Williams overated and unproven

Resigning miller is the best option. Build a team around Miller, Davis and Diop. That is our best option.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Cavs*

Ricky Davis will be the star. He can score and always hustles to the ball. I would trade Miller for a few good players (Stoudamire, Wells).


----------



## Pandoodawg (Jun 12, 2002)

Dre Miller is a top 3 Point Gaurd why would we trade him for an overpaid pg and a role player. Wells is a good player but he's not a go too guy. If you trade a young all star player (i say all star because nearly everyone in the NBA felt dre should've been invited to play), you must get a young all star player in return. A player such as a stevie francis, baron davis, etc. The thing is the Cavs hold the cards here because we don't have to trade him. We aren't going to trade him for players of minimal above average tallent. Quantity does not supplement Quality.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Cavs*

I get what you're saying, but Wells is pretty good, but thinking over it again...the Cavs already have Ricky Davis.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I would, the guy isn't worth the max.


----------



## Pandoodawg (Jun 12, 2002)

Andre Miller may not be a max player but he is close. Look at the number he put up and what he did for a team that really didn't have a whole lot. Ricky Davis will hopefully develop into a very good player. It's obvious that the skills and athleticism are there, but he was doing that with out any pressure. The team was bad and no one expected them to win just as they didn't expect Davis to put up the numbers that he did. With that being said there will be expectations placed on Ricky Davis this year. I want to see how he handles and responds to those expectations, I really hope he flourishes, but only time will tell. We have a good core of young players on this team. Frankly I believe alot of the people that come in here and say the things they do is because they want Miller and they will say what they can to convince cavs fans that trading miller would be better for them, or he's not worth the max. 

Miller's value to this organization can't be summed in just on the court play. He's one reason fans have kept hope for this organization. Other young players have already expressed interest in wanting to play with miller and we need to keep him here.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Miller*

Andre Miller is defintely not one of the top 3 PGs in the league. He may not be in the top 5.

Top 3:
Kidd, Payton, Francis

Other PG that are just as good or better than Miller:
Baron Davis, Steve Nash, Mike Bibby (he proved it in the playoffs)

He is good, but way overrated. He never has big games. His stats end up looking pretty nice, but he does it quietly.


----------

